# Adobe Bridge/Photoshop NEF



## HipLipp (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi leute,
so meine Nikon D70s kann Bilder als nef speichern.
Allerdings kann ich mir die File nicht mit Bridge anschauen und auch nicht mit Photoshop bearbeiten.
Muss ich die erst umwandeln oder gibt es eine kostenlosen Plugin für beiden Programme
Vielen dank
HipLipp


----------



## mediartist (30. Januar 2006)

Ganz einfach: Von der Adobe-Website das Camera-Raw-PlugIn installieren. Sofort kann die Bridge anzeigen und der PS bearbeiten.

Grüße

Matthias

--

www.wertvolleswissen.de


----------

